# Patterdale Terriers



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

After a life time of Jack Russells I have bought a tiny Patterdale . Her name is Betty.

Does anyone have one ?

Simon


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

At my age there are few things that bring me joy but dogs are one of them.

Betty is beautiful and you can tell her I said so!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cute and button spring to mind - - what is a Patterdale? Looks like a miniature Chocolate Lab somehow :lol:


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

They are little terriers from yorkshire( I think).

Great fun and very head strong.

Will probably only be 10-12 inches tall.

Simon


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

simon sinky said:


> They are little terriers from yorkshire( I think).
> 
> *Great fun and very head strong.*
> 
> ...


All terriers have this head-strong-ness in common.

We have a head-strong Staffordshire Bull Terrier and a head-strong (Parsons) Jack Russell Terrier.

Both great fun and full of life and love 

I'm sure Betty will be the same...

Cheerz

Mark H


----------

